# so upset!



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

well the black tan gave birth today. there was blood everywhere! there was one dead baby and a head of another baby. there is still 2 left still in the nest, they are moving but as wriggly as id like. they were warm and mum is building the nest bigger around the 2 remaining babies. i have a bad feeling they are going to die or be eaten  im so upset


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

just looked in on her and another baby has died. there is only 1 left!  
the one thats left seems to be wriggling around alot more now.she still kept the dead baby in the nest. i hope the little one left makes it!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

In my experience something's really wrong when the live babies are still scattered around and are cold. Those babies don't usually make it. If she's doing 'motherly' things; nest-building and keeping the live baby warm, if the remaining baby doesn't die on it's own it'll be OK.

It's probably the case that the others died before or during birthing, and the only way she has to dispose of them is to eat them. She doesn't know you would take them out.

Sarah xxx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

she is doing good, making sure nest is all cosy for the baby.she delivered them 3 hours ago and the last baby died just 20 mins ago.so i know shes doing what she should be doing but its so upsetting. i will check later to see how he remaining baby is


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

just checked in and baby still ok. will she be warm enough when mum is out the nest as all her siblings have died!mums been out the nest alot, playing on her toys. dont know if this is a good thing or a bad thing?do u think baby has been fed. baby was born around 4 hours ago, so if he/she hadnt been fed would it have died by now? sorry just panicking a little


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

If the baby's still alive it's got a good chance. You can see if it's been fed by looking for a milk band, which is a band of creamy white under the belly skin. If it gets too cold or too hungry it will squeek so mum knows she's got to sort it out 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

was the black tan the pregnant doe you got from burntisland?? what a shame hope the wee nipper makes it, fingers crossed xx


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

hi lou yeah it was!! i hope it makes it too.ive been peeking in every now and then. i hope it makes it through the night!! fingers tightly crossed.


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Do you have the tank in a nice warm place?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

just to let uz guys know the last wee baby died through the night. so upset but nothing i can do.
ive still got more babies to look foward to, my blue satin abyssinian and my blue tan is pregnant at the moment, fingers crossed with them.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, its never pleasant but happens to us all. You couldnt of prevented what happened. I will say this though, try to leave the litters alone for a few days after birth, and then just part the nest to have a peek. Mum knows what to do and your just interfering really.


----------



## Faelin (Oct 16, 2010)

Kerry was this the one who got pregnant very young by mistake?


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

no it wasnt faelin, that 1 is pregnant, not had babies yet though


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

aww sorry to hear that kerry, i was fair routing for the wee-un  is mum ok tho?? Maybe it was just the sheer stress of everything


----------



## kerryann (Oct 4, 2010)

mum is absolutley fine. shes running around playing and jumping on my hand as soon as i go in,shes back beside the others now so shes got company and friends to play with to keep her mind off things


----------

